# Sold



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Just like the title reads. I have built a BN Marin Alpine Trail E2 Size XL that is for sale in the classifieds as we speak. I have converted the fork to Vorsprung Smashpot and have added numerous addt’l parts.
I have $7500 into the bike and it’s been reduced for quick sale to $5995.

As many of you on here may know me, I’ve built some killer ebikes, and this one is no different. I have 6 weeks recovery time that I’m serving now from a bi-lateral hip replacement. Winter is coming and I just purchased a new ktm 1290R. Mtbing is on the back burner for unforeseeable future.

These are sold out everywhere with the occasional dealership MAYBE having 1.
However, the value is here.

So, take 5% off my discounted price and go shred! This discount is not mentioned to any other bike sites as I’ve been on mtbr for awhile now, and enjoy the members here.
HO HO HO!!!









2022 Marin Alpine Trail E2, Fox 38, EP8, 630w, dhx2...


2022 Marin Alpine Trail E2 Size XL. I built this bike and never rode it. I’m taking a long hiatus from mtbing and spending my free time Adventure riding on my ktm. Both my Marin and Levo are for sale. Read the reviews on this bike. They rock! The best emtb value for the money. Highlights...




www.mtbr.com


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Please delete


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Please delete


----------

